# Making video of runing engine



## JimN (Feb 19, 2010)

I have been told I could use a webcam hooked to computer via a USB cable.

Is there something I should look for when shopping for one of these, or will just any of them work for it?

Any recommends on which model, type or maker?

Thanks for any help 

JimN
Abbotsford, BC


----------



## Speedy (Feb 27, 2010)

hi Jim.

do you have a set reason why you would want to go for a webcam?
you would be far better of with even a cheapish digital camera, seems like now days all them can shoot decent movies (some amazing quality).

webcams are good if you know you will use it for talking to relatives or family in other parts of the world, but if you are going to use it to record videos of engines the USB cable needing to be always connected to your computer will be an issue. 

now I dont use webcams but my mac book pro for school has one built in and it is impressive for what it is, altho it would be troublesome to film anything with it other then the person sitting infront of it. 

I would say shop around, have a look a digital cameras.

here is a video I shot about 2 or 3 years ago on a digital camera
(on youtube set it to 480P to see the quality better)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/user/canbaja5#p/u/6/GGnT58gRAz8[/ame]

hope this helped somewhat.


----------



## JimN (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks, I will check out the lower end cameras also then.

JimN


----------



## RobbieM (Sep 8, 2010)

You could get the iPhone 4 or iPod Touch, they make great video cameras and you can edit the video right on the device and then export it easily to your pc or youtube. I would also recommend the Flip or Flip HD Camcorder but if you have the extra money for the iphone or iPod Touch, you get so much more out if it than just a camera. plus you can't edit video on the Flip.


----------

